# Kicked off all my amazon devices



## Jason Chapman (Nov 29, 2012)

This morning I was kicked out of all my Amazon devices for no reason. My tablet, fire TV and Alexa all stopped working at the same time. Does anyone have an explanation for this?
Thanks
Jason Chapman


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you tried logging in to your account online - if the account has been closed for some reason, that could explain it. Either way, I'd give Amazon a call.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Is your internet on?


----------



## Jason Chapman (Nov 29, 2012)

Everything is fine now. Amazon froze my account because of suspicious activity. However, its all be sorted out now and I am back online.
Thanks for the help.
Jason Chapman


----------

